# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie per te verteten

## flaviobejko

Vetem e verteta e mirefillte eshte e patundur si shkemb.(thenie nga Bethoven)

Ai qe nuk e njeh te verteten eshte thjesht budalla. Por ai qe e njeh dhe e quan genjeshter, eshte kriminel. (thenie nga Breht)

Disfata eshte nje shkolle prej te ciles e verteta del gjithmone me e fuqishme.(thenie nga Bicer)
Ne ditsh te degjosh, meso dhe te flasesh te verteten, (thenie nga Krashevski)

E verteta eshte gjithnje e rrezikshme per pushtetin e maskarenjve, te shfrytezuesve, te grabitesve. Ja pse e shtypin te verteten.(thenie nga Debs)

Nqs nuk eshte gjithmone e mundur te thuash te verteten, kjo nuk do te thote se duhet te genjesh. (thenie nga Vilhelm Libkneht)

Njerezit serioze nuk kane nevoje per gjethe fiku qe te mbulojne te verteten lakuriqe. (thenie nga Lonell)

Nqs ju flisni vetem te verteten, nuk keni nevoje te vrisni mendjen per te kujtuar gjesend.(thenie nga M.Tuen)

Lerme te shprehem lirisht nqs do te degjosh te verteten. (thenie nga Publil Sir)

Nje burre shteti qe te thote te verteten duhet te flase. Per te genjyer mjafton qe te heshte.(thenie nga Sen-Xhon Pers)

E verteta here-here perkulet, por kurre nuk thyhet dhe del mbi genjeshtren sic del vaji mbi ujin.(thenie nga Servantes)
marre nga http://thenie.tk/thenie-per-te-verteten/

----------

